# And The Question is? Auto or Manual Transmission!



## 200sh (Nov 15, 2011)

What is your preference as to which is the best transmission for pushing snow? I know it can be done with both, but if you had your choice???? Pros and cons of both for a Wrangler. Thanks. 
(tried the search function and ....well, you know a problem for a newbie)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have had both I much prefer the manual.

with the auto if you are stopped in snow IE going up to the garage to backdrag.. and you need to get closer to the door you step on the gas.. the engine speeds up but the trany slips. so you dont go any where, so you step on it a litle more, the engine goes a little faster but you still dont move. step a little harder.... then WAM the snow resistantce is over come the Jeeps leeps foreword.

I mount my plow controls on the gear shift, I can control the plow and shift at the same time.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

AUTO all the way, done both, auto makes it less work, more fun


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The question is
What do you normally drive?

If you normally drive an auto you better get a Jeep with an auto
If you normally drive a standard get a standard


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Year spent years in both. I like the 5spds (all have been YJ's) because of the solid link from motor to wheels...no slipage as plowmeister discussed. Also I do some fairly steep drives so low gear throttle control is key. I also have my joysticks on the gearshifts (somewhere it's posted here) Biggest drawback is your left leg after 8 hrs of plowing...
I have to say it is nice to kick one of my guys out of an auto TJ near the end of a long session kick the seat back and just wheel.


----------



## 200sh (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've driven both . Just wondering what your thoughts were. I currently have an 02 v6 hardtop with manual, only 25,000 miles on it since my wife uses it lightly.I had been thinking about an auto for her. I have not put a blade on my manual yet and was interested in those with more experience than I to comment before I looked for a blade. Our winters are normally light (Mid Missouri) compared to those up north and east. I would just be doing driveways and the idea of back dragging is appreciated with the manual. We are in a hilly area and can't decide if I should use a UTV or a Jeep for the amount of blading I would be doing.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeep Wrangler did not have a V6 in 02. the V6 was not until 07 in the wrangler.


----------



## 200sh (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, yes you are correct 4L. my mistake ......Just got home and was looking at an 09 dealer had for sale in the paper beside me......Guess I should pay attention to what I'm doing. Any other thoughts on auto as to how the tranny holds up? Appreciate your replies. Thanks..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 2000 TJ with manual and a 2000 TJ with auto. The auto has a 2 second delay from the time you put the shifter into revers and the time it engages revers

shift
.
thousand one
.
.
thousand two
.
.
engage.


IT SUCKS


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

What really sucks is when your employees don't wait until it engages in reverse and they are slamming it back and forth.

Blown clutch...$250 and 6-8 hours in a parking lot if you had too.
F-ed auto trans.....$$$$$$


----------



## wpeterson47 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like auto. 1997-2002 auto was tougher (RH 32 trans). 2003ff. auto was not as tough according to jeep forum guys.

wep


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Auto

I had a 4.0L YJ with 5-speed (AX-15), experienced some clutch chatter when it got hot.

Now have an XJ Cherokee with AW4 (good auto), much happier. A temp gauge and transmission cooler is a must.


----------

